# Roast like a pro?



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

I saw a comment on a different forum subject which was suggesting that most people roasting at couldn't get pro level results. I thought this worthy of a discussion.

My take on it:

To some extent I guess this depends on the kit you have and the batch size. With a small bean mass of course it is a little more difficult, but then most sample roasters have a small bean mass so it can't be too much of an issue.

I would certainly argue that with the full control I have on my Hottop I can get damned close. A lot of beans do pretty well on one of a couple of standard roast profiles. Of course there are a few beans that are more tricky, mostly naturally processed or aged coffees.

Over 10 years of roasting it seems to me as long as you don't mess (i.e. too slow and bake the beans) up the drying phase and and second phase where the maillard reaction starts, it is the end phase of the roast where the beans characteristics can mostly be tweaked/optimised, and certainly I have plenty of control over that final phase.

Some people say that you get more moisture loss with electric roasters than with gas, but I can get a light/medium roast with 14-15% weight loss which ties up pretty well with pro roasters figures.

One thing I will say is that you get a different look to the bean, which I don't get any bean scorching they always look a little darker than the apparent roast level.

Simon


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe you can roast perfectly fine with smaller roasters as well.


----------

